# Joint Supplements for Luxating Patella?



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I know there have been threads about this before but I'm too lazy to look for them!

Roxxy is favoring/limping (her right hind leg) and has been to the vet. She is on Rimadyl right now but I don't want to use that long term. Butch had the same problem 2 yrs ago but none since then. Surgery was suggested for Butch immediately but he healed up fine and has exhibited no limping/favoring in 2 yrs. I watch him all the time and it makes me cringe when he acts like a pogo stick (which is pretty normal for a JRT!).

Surgery has been suggest for Roxxy but not right now...in the future probably.

I want to give them both something to help their knees that is:

1. Tasty to them
2. Easy to give
3. Doesn't cost an arm and a leg

All suggestions are welcome. I want my babies to be pain free w/out surgery for as long as possible!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

My senior citizens get aspirin and Glucosamine with their meals. I use the human grade Glucosamine from Costco....it's cheap and higher quality than the pet grade. 

I just toss it in to their bowls with dry kibble and they have no problem eating it that way.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

TooneyDogs said:


> My senior citizens get aspirin and Glucosamine with their meals. I use the human grade Glucosamine from Costco....it's cheap and higher quality than the pet grade.
> 
> I just toss it in to their bowls with dry kibble and they have no problem eating it that way.


Both of mine are <20#. How would I calculate the dose? And are you giving them baby aspirin? Bet mine would gobble that up!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Baby aspirin. The dosage is 10mg per pound 2x a day. I only give half the recommended dosage to cut down on stomach upset but, I give full dosage if I notice limping or pain.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not believe that there are ANY double blind studies showing any of this stuff is beneficial to dogs. There are 'studies' but so far nothing repeatable or double blind. 

A better program than the chondroitin etc. might be Rimadyl and some swmming/water treadmill to strengthen the support structures of the legs until you can do the surgery. Just an idea.. as this sort of thing is very strengthening AND no or low impact. Of course, you may not have this available to you, but if you do it would be worthwhile to ask your vet.


----------



## kaza26 (May 24, 2011)

"pet bounce" supplements are good


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My dog Gingerbread occasionally has a herniated disc in his back and I just found a food that I think is great. It's called Happy Hips by Dogswell and has the same amount of glucosamine and chondriotin that I've seen in supplements. 

HAPPY HIPS® Chicken & Oats Recipe

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oats, Barley, Brown Rice, Natural Flavor, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Flaxseed, Tomato Pomace, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Iron Proteinate, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Garlic Powder, Chicory Root Extract, Manganese Proteinate, Folic Acid, Chondroitin Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Proteinate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols (Natural Preservative), Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
crude protein 24% (min) 
crude fat 12% (min) 
crude fiber 5.5% (max) 
moisture 10% (max) 
glucosamine hydrochloride* 600mg/kg (min) 
chondroitin sulfate* 300mg/kg (min) 

Someone else may have specific supplements to recommend.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't see how any supplement prevent a kneecap from dislocating. This is purely a mechanical issue, isn't it?


----------



## minna (Jul 7, 2011)

kaza26 said:


> "pet bounce" supplements are good


 Pet bounce is all- natural, plant-based homeopathic and has no side effects. It is designed to help alleviate the symptoms your pet may be experiencing. It won’t cause any uneasiness to the pets. It is best way which gives back the life to your pets.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We use Jointagen for our digs, with as much running and jumping they both do we figure it can't hurt...vet felt the same way, especially w Skyler's love of frisbee.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Both my dogs are on Jointguard, which contains glucosamine. It's a powder and I just mix it in with their food. It also comes as tablets, but knowing Pixie she would be too finicky to want to eat them, so I got the powder. 



bulldavis said:


> I don't see how any supplement prevent a kneecap from dislocating. This is purely a mechanical issue, isn't it?


It's not meant to stop the kneecap popping out, it's only supposed to lubricate the joint and protect the cartilage so that it doesn't wear down as fast from the kneecap constantly rubbing on it.


----------



## Santi (Apr 10, 2012)

One of the best dog joint supplements you can get on the market today is Pet Bounce. Pet Bounce contains all natural ingredients that act as pain relievers for your pet.





_____________
this website


----------

